# cooled boiled water for reflux/wind/constipation - breastfed 6 week old????



## origin

everyone is tellign me to give a bit of cooled boiled water to help with this. she is sick a lot and strains when she needs to pass a bowel movement. it's not really bad that i am banging on Gp door and she is gaining weight but the acid in the sick makes her upset and she hates it when she needs to poo. 
I've not checked with health visiotr but will..but what do you all think. when do you give water and how much. worried it might be bad for her - or could it really help her out???????????


----------



## sept2010

Chances are ur baby isnt constipated..my lo used to grunt n groan n sumtimed cry when doing a poo.. But its jus their reaction to them feelin the urge to poo.. As long as its runny n mustard colour it should be fine.. My lo used to be sick alot aswell when she was younger.. Turns out i had over supply which is like too much milk comin down at a fast rate.. Used to give lo an upset stomach due to too much foremilk.. Your supply isnt going to be fully established yet so that might correct itself.. As for water i only started givin lo a few teaspoons of water when she was 5 months. Not sure if its a good idea right now becausr it might make lo feel full n therefore affect ur supply and her as she wont drink as much milk which could affect her growth .. Hope that helps u somewhat xx


----------



## summer rain

Giving water under six months isn't a good idea, it can actually cause them to have water intoxication, a lot of older people and even older HVs and MWs will say its a good idea; it isn't. Water just causes them to wee more and won't do anything to keep more milk down or prevent acid coming back up. If your LO has reflux the best you can do is keep her upright after feeds as much as possible and raise the head end of where she sleeps; if possible. xx


----------



## julietz

I gave my baby cooled boiled water when she was a few weeks old, it was hv's idea cos her tongue was very milky and she said the water will clean it, she is bottle fed and the powder is mixed with boiled water anyway so....


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

I gave LO water once and he threw it all back up. I also read its not a good idea to give them water. My LO has reflux and wind and I started giving him probiotics, I just pump a little in the morning and at night and mix in the probiotics and within a week he was better. No more tummy aches and straining. Good luck hun.


----------



## summer rain

Waiting2bMommy said:


> I gave LO water once and he threw it all back up. I also read its not a good idea to give them water. My LO has reflux and wind and I started giving him probiotics, I just pump a little in the morning and at night and mix in the probiotics and within a week he was better. No more tummy aches and straining. Good luck hun.

Excellent suggestion; you can get some really good probiotic capsules, open one a day, mix to a paste with a tiny bit of breastmilk and give to your LO xx


----------



## flubdub

What Summer Rain says really - water under 6 months isnt a great idea, and you probably dont need it if you are BFing.

The probiotics are a great idea! Iv never heard that before!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

I use infant probiotics its the same you would find in capsules but it comes in powder so can be mixed in breast milk or for older babies can be put in baby food. I have used Udo's Choice Infant formula and recently used another when they were out Jarrow Formulas, Baby's Jarro-Dophilus and it works amazing :)


----------



## mystika802

Don't give any water, it doesnt help anyway. It is very common at that age for babies to strain and have lots of gas etc. Charlie was SOOOO bad he got a hernia from it. I cut out all dairy and milk protein and instantly he got better. Try laying baby on a hot water bottle on her tummy, make sure you dont have a hind/fore milk imbalance over over supply. Once you work out all the kinks she will be fine....it just takes some time. I think Charlie really got better around 3months he still pukes every feed :s


----------

